# getting bare, "dead" soil healthier prior to sodding



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I have about 600 sq ft or less to sod in the next month or so. Need to clear out the rest of the lava rock that is scattered in there somehow (thank you old owners), landscape fabric buried under two inches of dirt (again, thanks old owners - finally figure out why grass wouldn't grow!) and some mulch in some spots. So, probably a month, as I have a book to finish writing, starting the homeschool year with the kids etc. 
Anyway, I thought I'd be doing it sooner and killed off the "grass" a while ago. Months ago. Bahia, bermuda, weeds, etc. Oddly, for the most part none of it came back, just now a bit of crab/goose/barnyard grass in the mulch area. But the bare "soil" sand is so damn hot in the day that it pretty much has sterilized it I think. You can't walk across it mid day, it's that hot. 
So I'm guess the microbiome is toast. Any ideas on how to help rehab the soil before I put down the sod? I have access to Root Ruckus which is a kelp/humic/mycorhyzae/innoculant product, but anything else? Will be sodding with Celebration Bermuda.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Have you tested it for nutrients? I would drop a bunch of compost and your root ruckus on it


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Some peat moss too, it needs organics.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Haven't tested it but if it is similar to front yard it is high phosphorous and iron, low K, neutral pH.

I have peat moss actually, and can get a pickup load of mushroom compost for like $30 at a place down the street. Could get that and rake it in.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

My backyard is the same (only clay, not sand). I seeded Maya back there but I think I'm going to re-do all of it next spring because I realized the soil is so poor that the grass will never do very well if I don't give it a massive overhaul.

What I've done some of, and I'm going to do more of next year or in the fall, is bring in compost from the city. It's cheap ($13/yard from my town) and nothing but organic matter. I was going to spread it in certain areas but now I'm actually going to till it in wholesale, or at the least rent an aerator and drag the compost into the holes.

As for stimulating the biome, compost tea like the Ruckus is probably the best. Spreading molasses is good. As a general tip, check out the website and/or radio show of organic gardener Howard Garrett ("The Dirt Doctor"). I've listened to him for years on this stuff and everything he's suggested has worked better than anything else I've tried.


----------

